# Returnee looking for fellow foodies



## backinsg (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm SG-born, in my 30s, studied/worked in US, UK and HK for a total of 17 years, but now back in the Little Red Dot due to a family emergency. 

Lost touch with childhood friends from SG, so looking to make new ones 

I'm looking for company to try the gastronomic delights all over SG. Anyone keen?


----------



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

backinsg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm SG-born, in my 30s, studied/worked in US, UK and HK for a total of 17 years, but now back in the Little Red Dot due to a family emergency.
> 
> ...


Yo mate. Me also just back to SG after running around. The place is getting packed with pple all around. Can u imagine more than 41% of pple on the street are foreigners! and its increasing! Just sitting on the bus and u can hear pple speaking many types of languages. I am staying in the west side of sg now near to the Army HQ. Over here I see alot of Korean pple around. So much changes to SG now. I missed the days to visit the railway tracks, sun was the last days to visit the station I heard


----------



## backinsg (Jul 14, 2011)

*I like singapore better now*



MrBean said:


> Yo mate. Me also just back to SG after running around. The place is getting packed with pple all around. Can u imagine more than 41% of pple on the street are foreigners! and its increasing! Just sitting on the bus and u can hear pple speaking many types of languages. I am staying in the west side of sg now near to the Army HQ. Over here I see alot of Korean pple around. So much changes to SG now. I missed the days to visit the railway tracks, sun was the last days to visit the station I heard


I know many Singaporeans have been unhappy about the number of foreigners in Singapore, but I for one think that it has become a far more colourful and vibrant international city.
It's great that I hear lots of different accents, see people from different countries trying to make an honest living in my homeland. We should draw strength in that.
Having been a foreigner in a foreign land, and experienced both great kindness and cruel racism, I hope Singapore will be kind to those who were not born here.


----------

